# Introducing Dogs



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

My dad has 9 dogs at his house and soon my mutt will be joining the family but how do you introduce dogs too each other?
Also, she beaten up one of the 9 dogs twice.
And lastly, I have a dog named Zoey who's part of the 9. And my mutt Lola doesn't like sharing me as vice versa for Zoey. :\


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

First of all, all dogs need to have complete trust and know who the pack leader is. Keep then on separate sides of a gate, fence cage, whatever and see how they react. If they're fine, introduce one or two to the new one. If there's no growling or aggressive fighting keep adding another dog, until finally they are one pack. It's important to have full control over the situation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

I can do that. Though I'm sure they'll bark at her and try to get her through the gate. It's what they do with other dogs. :\


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Is it a this is my ground bark or like a I'm gonna kill you bark.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Probably, "I'm gonna kill you". They've met her back then when she was a pup and didn't do anything to her but they've haven't seen her (except for Zoey and Zara) in over 6 years. 
The pack attacked a Chuhuahua that had slipped through the gate and I had to kick them away to let the Chuhuahua get away. The dog was lucky I was out there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Introduce one at a time with treats on separate sides of the room. They know each other's there but there's a treat. They can smell the scent of each other without actually needing to be right next to each other 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Okay. I'll try this when she moves into my dads. Other then Zoey and Lola fighting over me another worry is that Lola attacks big dogs. And my dad has just one big one named Dixie. Shes an American husky.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

I've only had big dogs so. Keep Dixie on a leash and a muzzle for her would help just incase 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Okay. And if the dogs don't end up getting along. I know Lola gets along with cats and rats so she can stay on the other half of the house where the dogs aren't allowed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

She still needs some interactions with dogs though. And there is a spot in the dogs neck where the instantly stand down and stop fighting, if you touch it they get chill 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

You could try taking them all to a park, and walking each of them with your dog, one at a time. Being on neutral ground will help combat aggressive tendencies. When everyone's had a chance to meet her, trying walking her with one of your dads dogs, then two, then three, and keeping adding until you've got them all walking together, see how it goes and work from there.


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah, like I said, just if it does go bad, and your in a park, it's hard to hold back a Husky, while paying attention to other dogs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

I need to find that neck spot 'Cause the alpha male Maxx
View attachment 88529

Is a very aggressive fighter when restating his dominance. :l

Thanks for the advice all the suggestions sound great. I'll make sure to use them when the time comes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

It's kinda below the jaw line. He's cute. Too cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

The important thing is to not hold a dog down by its neck, in that spot you don't have to put real pressure on it. A dog will fight to death, and holding it down will only make it fight harder. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

He's possessive of my dad
View attachment 88537

Well the only time he ever tries to fight to the death is when he is around the ex alpha male. Gator. They can't be around each other for that reason
View attachment 88545

Gator the striped one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

There cute. Who's the guy? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

First guy's my dad. The second one is my boyfriend. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Ahh okay. Hello boyfriend nice wiener. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Hahahah :3 he hates pics.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

I can tell 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

View attachment 88553

Bubba loves him the most.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

I wish I had cute dogs
View attachment 88561

View attachment 88569


That's Chester and Arlie 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Awe! They're cute! :3 is Arlie a chocolate lab? Soon I'm doing an order to draw my math teacher chocolate lab due to its passing recently.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Sasha 
View attachment 88577



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah he's a chocolate lab 
Chester is a goldendoodle 
And Sasha is a German shepherd mix 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Hehehe Sasha's also a cutie :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

I guess. Chester's kinda a big sheep that's all 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Tammy, a black lab wolf mix 
View attachment 88585



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Awe :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

